# Satelite Argentino a punto caramelo



## elbrujo (Jun 25, 2010)

Hoy llegan de USA a buscar el satelite SAC-D para llevarlo a Brasil. Ver nota:

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=1278550


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 25, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Hoy llegan de USA a buscar el satelite SAC-D para llevarlo a Brasil. Ver nota:
> 
> http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=1278550



Por un lado, que orgullo.
Por otro, me da tristeza. A estas alturas, no solo tendriamos que estar construyendo satelites, si no que tendriamos que estar poniendolos en orbita.
El que quiera conocer algo de nuestra historia aeroespacial, le recomiendo "el poder aereo de los argentinos" de Guiraldes.
Ahi veran, como desde el 70 hasta aca, hemos ido para atras y Brasil para adelante.
Un ramo mas de nuestra decadencia.
Sds.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 25, 2010)

el dia que "dios y la patria" se pongan las pilas a la hora de demandar o *castigar *a los que la traicionan ............ahi avanzariamos .


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 25, 2010)

Es cierto que Brasil con su presidente Lula crecio y nos superaron ampliamente. En este caso la NASA con su programa espacial integra a Argentina y Brasil cada uno con una gestion sobre el mismo satelite, no por superioridad.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 25, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> el dia que "dios y la patria" se pongan las pilas a la hora de demandar o *castigar *a los que la traicionan ............ahi avanzariamos .



El problema es que no quedaria casi nadie........
Por lo menos, de la clase dirigente (clase dirigente en todos los rubros  )
Sds.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 25, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> El problema es que no quedaria casi nadie........
> Por lo menos, de la clase dirigente (clase dirigente en todos los rubros  )
> Sds.



 es asi, tenes razon .

que problema ? los que no somos HDP tendriamos la obligacion de repoblar el pais


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 25, 2010)

Mis mas grandes felicitaciones a Argentina por ese gran paso tecnológico! 

Aqui en venezuela tenemos un satelite de fabricación china, el "VENESAT-1" mejor conocido como el Satelite Simón Bolivar


----------

